# GT: Knicks vs. Bulls (4/19)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Tues Apr 19, 2005
8:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Chris Duhon/Kirk Hinrich/Andres Nocioni/Othella Harrington/Antonio Davis


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

after losing to the Hawks at home, I must sayI'm counting the minutes til this game. Im so excited!!!! Go Knicks!!! :clap:


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I love the defensive play of both Chandler and Kurt Thomas, and I'm holding out for the battle on the boards between both.

Bulls 105
Knicks 97


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

ben gordon drops 23. knicks lose 110-94

we need a tyson chandler type player...badly


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

any chance we had at him was gone the minute Curry had heart problems...I think Zeke is going to make a run at Kwame Brown..Its his only option


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bulls - 95
Knicks - 93
Assists - Kidd


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford is off to a good start. 6 points, 4 rebounds and 2 assists in 13 minutes.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks are doing a good job on the boards. So they are out-rebounding the Bulls by 9.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If the Knicks win this, I'll be so happy.. it'll give the Bulls a reason to win the game tomorrow night Vs Indiana, because the Wizards came up flat today against the Nets.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT has 4 points and 5 boards.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jannero Pargo just hit a couple shots, the Knicks better not let another borderline NBA PG light them up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wouldn't it be nice for Jamal Crawford to lead the Knicks to a win tonight in Chicago? And help the Sixers at the same time? Boy, I'm hoping.. he's playing right now like he wants to cost the Bulls home court advantage.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hinrich is playing well. He has 19 points on 8-14 shooting.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT is having another nice game. 10 points, 7 boards, and 4 assists.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knicks are out-rebounding the Bulls 38-23.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay, I take back what I said about Crawford, he's pollutting it out there, Bulls just took the lead 69-68 and Gordon is heating up. If the Knicks are going to win their guards need to play a lot better in the fourth.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nocioni proved right there he shouldn't inbound any passes again, he just threw that right to Jackson. Crawford ends up finding JYD for the slam.

Come on Knicks!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Come on Bulls!

The Knicks could use all the lotto balls they can get.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hinrich now has 28 points and there is still over 5 minutes left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hinrich now has 34.

13 seconds left and the Bulls have the ball.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Off. foul on Chandler. 

12 secs left and the Knicks have the ball.

NY up 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Chandler fouls Crawford. He's 6th foul.

Crawford misses both!

Chi has the ball with about 11 seconds left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gordon with a jumper!

5 seconds left and NY has the ball down 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford misses, Chi wins!

Final score is 92-91


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Crawford choked in this game, he felt the pressure and played pretty bad down the stretch. How did he miss both FTs? Just hit one of them, and the game is still going on.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal didnt choke.................... Jamal wanted to help the knicks lottery position......................


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bulls Pick Off Knicks 



> New York took a 91-90 edge on a jumper by Crawford with 47 seconds left. Gordon, who scored 16 points, missed a 3-pointer, grabbed his own rebound but stepped on the sideline with 35 seconds remaining. Crawford missed a 3-pointer and the Bulls grabbed the rebound and called timeout with 13.7 seconds to play.





> "I thought Jamal got some good looks at the end," Knicks coach Herb Williams said. "Some of them went down, others didn't. The last shot at the end, he had a good look but it was off a little left."


----------

